# Lake Livingston Dam Striper Fishing



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Kneedeep down there with ppl standing out in the middle. The white bass were biting every once in awhile but were picky eaters. Saw alot of people tearing up catfish. Me and a buddy caught 12-14 stripers just before dark, all good sized on big topwater lures. Released them all, just an early scouting trip. Me and my son have alot of fun hooking those huge bass during the summer. I catch almost every single one on a topwater bite so I get ruined on that kind of exciting hit from a big fish. Looks like theres enough water for there to be good fishing this year. Barely. Saw a bald eagle get his lunch from there too. It looks promising. Figured I'd pass that info along and see if helps somebody catch a fish. But for anyone wanting to go, you'd better know the river channel or how to read it. Saw alot of people hit logs and rocks. It can be treacherous on a boat being that shallow. Its knee-deep alot of the way. Easy to tell how deep it is for the people standing in the way. Good luck & tight lines.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Were any of the stripers in the 24" or larger size? TP&W biologist and hatchery people will be there the first of the week to gather a few brood fish. Just wondering if there are any real mature fish in that school.


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Sunbeam, we probably caught one if two over 24". We didn't get into any big ones. 18-24 mostly. It'll be interesting to see what they get.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those dam stripers, now I have a boat that can get to them even in low water, they are in trouble now!


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

I know that's right!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I might be down there with the jetdrive soon, logs and 3'' inches of water dont scare me.


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Aint nothin' to it but to do it. I'll be there 3-4 nights a week when it gets good topwater striper fishing. Look for me, I'll be one of the few tearing em up on my bass rods, no long rods in my boat. It's ten minutes from my house. I can't wait.


----------

